# Questions concerning VIP612



## dhooch (Nov 16, 2009)

I recently upgraded from a basic HD reciever to a VIP 612 and have been experiencing some problems since. I apologize if these issue have already been discussed I didn't find the solution in another post. The issue I am having is a delay when changing channels, this occurrs when changing from HD to HD as well as SD channels. It also occurrs when I use the recall button. Some of the times the receiver completely locks up and I have to reset it. Other times when the channel finally arrives there is no sound! The television I am using is a Sony 46XBR2. I didn't experience any of this with the old HD reciever I had. Any advice?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First off.. When you go from a HD Receiver to a HD DVR, the DVR will be slower to change channels. If you are the channel changer you are going to find your self frustrated at the slowness of channel changing. What you will find your self doing is using the EPG and searching capabilities more. 

Having said that, You should not be running into issues where you are loosing sound and freezing. It is possible you have gotten a back box and a swap out might be in order. 

Can you reproduce this. If so provide the steps so others can try. is it on a paticular set of channel changing you are seeing it on? How often is this occurring?


----------



## dhooch (Nov 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I have not been able to reproduce the problem yet. I suppose it is kind of like taking your car to the mechanic and when you get there the noise in the motor you were hearing is gone! Sorry. I have tried changing channels from HD to SD, HD to HD, and SD to SD. I have also tried going from recorded TV to live TV and other than the delay (which you explained is something I am just going to have to learn to live with:grrr I can't make it freeze up or lose audio, yet. Thanks for the info though. If I can find a pattern to the issue I will note it here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How long of a delay are you experiencing?

A delay of 1-3 seconds is not unheard of during normal operation.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

dhooch said:


> I recently upgraded from a basic HD reciever to a VIP 612 and have been experiencing some problems since. I apologize if these issue have already been discussed I didn't find the solution in another post. The issue I am having is a delay when changing channels, this occurrs when changing from HD to HD as well as SD channels. It also occurrs when I use the recall button. Some of the times the receiver completely locks up and I have to reset it. Other times when the channel finally arrives there is no sound! The television I am using is a Sony 46XBR2. I didn't experience any of this with the old HD reciever I had. Any advice?


The problem is with th built in HDD of the rcvr! U might want to get it replaced the channel changing in the 612 is slower than 211/211k/222/222k, I do agree with the above post-er! When ur rcvr locks up do you hear any clicking sound? try checking out this on ur rcvr, menu 6-1-3 , the box F:shd be green ,


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

I was going to start a topic on this subject, so I was happy to see one already in progress.

I have the same exact problem with one of my VIP612's. There are times it takes 9 or 10 seconds to change the channel - That is a lifetime!

The other VIP 612 works just fine, but slower than my VIP722

The VIP 722 has never had a problem, so it has to be the box right?

I have re-set it more times than I care to remember.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My 722 and 612 take about the same amount of time. I timed them both the last time this subject was brought up - both in the 4± second range. Most of the time the 722 tends towards the 3 second direction and the 612 towards the 5 second direction, but sometimes they went the other way depending on the nature of the channel change.

If I had lockups on channel changes I'd do a hard reboot. If it continued, I'd call for a replacement box.


----------



## dhooch (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, 
The delay I am noticing is anywhere from 3-10 seconds on average. However it has frozen up several times and/or lost audio when the picture finally shows up. Dishnetwork advised to reset the box (which I have done several times already) and said I should contact my television manufacturer. I did and Sony could not give any quick answers either.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

dhooch said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> The delay I am noticing is anywhere from 3-10 seconds on average. However it has frozen up several times and/or lost audio when the picture finally shows up. *Dishnetwork advised to reset the box (which I have done several times already) and said I should contact my television manufacturer.* I did and Sony could not give any quick answers either.


Typical non-answer. That is a lazy customer rep you have talked with. We are not using the tuner on the TV, so it is a VIP 612 issue only.

If they do not get my issue fixed, I have an out for my contract.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Dood said:


> Typical non-answer. That is a lazy customer rep you have talked with. We are not using the tuner on the TV, so it is a VIP 612 issue only. ...


He didn't say the CSR even mentioned the TV's tuner. The TV or monitor is indeed processing the video input from the Dish. Sounds more like typical Dish bashing. lol


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> He didn't say the CSR even mentioned the TV's tuner. The TV or monitor is indeed processing the video input from the Dish. Sounds more like typical Dish bashing. lol


Whatever. It is still a VIP 612 isssue. All you need to do is Google the VIP 612 to see that.

I only bash when something deserves it. I was with DirecTV for 8 years and dealt with their inferior DVR's after they abandoned the TIVO based models.

The Dish Network VIP 722 is a superior product. So does making that comment make me a Dish Network sheep?

Please don't patronize my comments with your guesswork.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Dood said:


> ...
> Please don't patronize my comments with your guesswork.


Patronize your comments?  What, when you have no basis for your conclusion and you deride a CSR who said nothing wrong, and indeed showed that *he/she* knew what they were saying contrary to your cheap shot post.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dhooch said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> The delay I am noticing is anywhere from 3-10 seconds on average. However it has frozen up several times and/or lost audio when the picture finally shows up. Dishnetwork advised to reset the box (which I have done several times already) and said I should contact my television manufacturer. I did and Sony could not give any quick answers either.


3-4 seconds should be about the avg. More than 6, and up to 10 is WAY to long IMHO. Are you using HDMI, or Component cables, from the 612 to your TV? Maybe a HDMI handshake delay causing issues?


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> 3-4 seconds should be about the avg. More than 6, and up to 10 is WAY to long IMHO. Are you using HDMI, or Component cables, from the 612 to your TV? Maybe a HDMI handshake delay causing issues?


Is the 612 that much different from the 622 in this area? If I change channels on my 622, it takes 3 seconds. Pictures goes black first, sound comes on in two seconds, picture arrives in three. This is via an HDMI connection direct to a Samsung TV set.

Some people apparently just love to flip channels rapid-fire. The digital TV changeover must have come as a painful shock to them. They need to get over it.

I do agree that 6-10 seconds is WAY out of line. Even my D* boxes aren't that slow. 

Keith
(on my third 622 in three months - the dreaded endless reboot!)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

PokerJoker said:


> Is the 612 that much different from the 622 in this area? If I change channels on my 622, it takes 3 seconds. Pictures goes black first, sound comes on in two seconds, picture arrives in three. This is via an HDMI connection direct to a Samsung TV set.
> 
> Some people apparently just love to flip channels rapid-fire. The digital TV changeover must have come as a painful shock to them. They need to get over it.
> 
> ...


Thats about the avg for my 622 and 722, 3 seconds, and sound comes on before the show. 
Dhooch, was saying it was taking upto 10sec's. 
So I was saying 6-10 seconds is to long, and if he is having that kind of delay, what kind of cabling he is using? Cabling HDMI issues are not that uncommon. Switching shouldn't take 10sec's.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> He didn't say the CSR even mentioned the TV's tuner. The TV or monitor is indeed processing the video input from the Dish. *Sounds more like typical Dish bashing.* lol





SaltiDawg said:


> *Patronize your comments?*  What, when you have no basis for your conclusion and you deride a CSR who said nothing wrong, and indeed showed that *he/she* knew what they were saying contrary to your cheap shot post.


Do you see what I did there? You called me out saying I was dish bashing. Where in hell do you see anything remotely dish bashing? Is that your standard assumption when someone is not happy with their service?

You want to see bashing, I can do that and there will be no mistaking it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Dood said:


> ...
> You want to see bashing, I can do that and there will be no mistaking it.


When I pointed out that with no basis for your accusation, you sounded like Dish Bashing. Your reply, "Whatever. It is still a VIP 612 isssue (sic)." Helpful.

In response to your above *threat*, let me assure you that I will not see your post(s) lol

Bye dood.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> When I pointed out that with no basis for your accusation, you sounded like Dish Bashing. Your reply, "Whatever. It is still a VIP 612 isssue (sic)." Helpful.
> 
> In response to your above *threat*, *let me assure you that I will not see your post(s)* lol
> 
> Bye dood.


My heart is broken. Oh what shall I do now that you have left me? I will miss your cute emoticons, but alas it wasn't meant to be.
__________________________________________

Anyway, back on topic.

After 30 minutes with a service tech, it was decided that I have a bad VIP612. He told me that this is their most problematic DVR and even though he had to put me through the litany of hard resets and other "tests", he knew it was a bad receiver.

He was very helpful and that is all one can ask for. A new receiver is on it's way.

Don't let the salt get in your rolling eyes..............


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Just an update. I received the new VIP612 via UPS today and it is MUCH better with changing channels now. Not as fast as the VIP722, but I can live with this now.


----------

